# Big turbo 1.8t gti DIY Install



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

So i recently just bpught a ForceFedEngineering Mini-Me Turbo kit with a 50tirm .63a/r turbo. I've looked at other kits such as the CTS kinetics turbo kit, ATP GT3076r Eliminator E2 kit and Ed's ForceFedEngineering Mini-Me turbo kit they allow a turbo selection of a T3S60, 50trim .48a/r, 50trim, .63a/r, and a 60-1 turbos.kits come with tubular bottom mount exhaust mani, downpipe, dump pipe, Tial 38mm wastegate, oil feed and return lines and all necessary hardware needed. They make all their kits in-shop and everything for the kit is ordered at time of purchase. These kits will take 2 weeks to make and dont hit your door till usually around 3 weeks after your purchase. Since i just ordered mine heres a few pics of my car and whats done so far. 








No longer has the fog's or grille 
it is for sale 








newsouth perfromance boost guage 









Racelands, Cheap but effective


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

gt1.8t said:


> So i recently just bpught a ForceFedEngineering Mini-Me Turbo kit with a 50tirm .63a/r turbo. I've looked at other kits such as the CTS kinetics turbo kit, ATP GT3076r Eliminator E2 kit and Ed's ForceFedEngineering Mini-Me turbo kit they allow a turbo selection of a T3S60, 50trim .48a/r, 50trim, .63a/r, and a 60-1 turbos.kits come with tubular bottom mount exhaust mani, downpipe, dump pipe, Tial 38mm wastegate, oil feed and return lines and all necessary hardware needed. They make all their kits in-shop and everything for the kit is ordered at time of purchase. These kits will take 2 weeks to make and dont hit your door till usually around 3 weeks after your purchase. Since i just ordered mine heres a few pics of my car and whats done so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pictures are broken


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

ya im workin on it ****in computer sucks A$$


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## 05SILVERSTONEGTI1.8T (Mar 22, 2008)

Ah, a fellow silverstoner... opcorn:


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

car also has a 3in billy boat turbo back i bought the car 1 1/2 ago completely stock had only one owner and have only done the exhaust and smic and intake. no tune nothin i was getting smoked all the time, i needed to upgrade quick.eace:


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

05SILVERSTONEGTI1.8T said:


> Ah, a fellow silverstoner... opcorn:


 yes sir:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 05SILVERSTONEGTI1.8T (Mar 22, 2008)

gt1.8t said:


> car also has a 3in billy boat turbo back i bought the car 1 1/2 ago completely stock had only one owner and have only done the exhaust and smic and intake. no tune nothin i was getting smoked all the time, i needed to upgrade quick.eace:


 Well I give you :thumbup: for your progress so far. I always love to see other silverstone gti's getting worked on. Maybe someday I'll get around to taking care of my list of mods needing to be done, maybe...


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

I will put up some pics today of all the breather hoses and pcv hoses i took off and all the un-necessary parts on the intake hose, if any one else out there who has done a BT build please be more than willing to chime in as this is my first build.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

Youll be real happy with your mini me kit:thumbup:


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

L.I.VW13 said:


> Youll be real happy with your mini me kit:thumbup:


 what turbo did you do and what else is done to ur car? just curious.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

gt1.8t said:


> what turbo did you do and what else is done to ur car? just curious.


 Fully built motor, pte 5857, custom ffe exhaust and intake manifold, shaved engine bay, 2.5" ic piping, and much much more. Car is still being built


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

.....holy, $#it


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

Ffe kits are top notch. You will be very pleased with your purchase.


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

so i pulled the turbo and exhaust manifold today. she took a little convincing but i got the old snail outa there! First i took out heatshield for the drive shaft and the heatshield on the back of the head. i did have to un-bolt the passenger side driveshat to take out the bracket that holds the turbo. theres a coolant line that goes from the turbo to the block taken out with an 8mm hex-socket NOTE: you will loose all of your coolant so take this line out carefully cuz all the coolant is gona come rushing out! Theres a coolant line from turbo to passenger side by timing belt cover and fuel lines, it goes into a "Y" fitting just pop it off. All the oil linbes also come off with the 8mm hex-socket. the oil line from the turbo to the oil pan is the easiest just take it off from the pan and leave it(dont forget to drain the oil). The other oil line goes around the block by the combi valve on to the oil filter housing. My kit comes with all new oil lines and block off plates for the coolant. your going to have to cut the braided part of the oil line coming from filter housing to pull the turbo. NOW that all the lines are off and ready to go, you can pull the turbo unboly the 3 bolts from the manifold, i do believe i used a 17mm deep socket for the 2 closest to the firewall and a 17mm shallow socket with swivel and 2 inch extension for the one closest to the head. To take the turbo out your gonna want to turn it upside down it pull it up by the passenger side assuming that you've taken out all the intercooler piping and brackets.then move on to the thirteen 12mm nuts that hold the manifold on. They also have washers behind the nuts. 
























Rusty Ole exhaust mani all the nuts (13 of them) were 12mm's used a 12mm deep socket 2 inch 3/8 extention and ratchet after i sprayed PB blaster on all of them 








the coolant line on the left was the one that ran into the "Y" fitting on the passenger side remove this before taking the turbo out!!, the line is metal making it hard to flex it out. the line on the right ran to the block this line should be done after you drain the oil as this is when all the coolant will come rushing out. 









These are the oil lines, the one on the right is the line that runs to the oil pan(simple) the right one is the braided one that goes into filter housing, un-bolt then cut the line(as seen in picture. So that was my day now all thats left to do is wait for parts!


----------



## robLCN (Sep 10, 2010)

can't wait to see it all finished just a waiting game now
suscribed:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

robLCN said:


> can't wait to see it all finished just a waiting game now
> suscribed:thumbup::thumbup:


Dude, ****s gona be sweet


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

i went there yesterday to order mine there shop is top notch and i cant wait to get mine


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice! whats your BT setup?


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

mini me 63a/r 50 trim


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

what supporting mod $hit?


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

well right now i have 2.5 tbe the rest if the stuff done ot my car is not going to matter cuz its getting replaced when i do my big turbo im building my motor doing rods rod bearings new valves and springs arp head studs 630 injectors uni bt 630 file intake mani walbor 440 inline fuel pump


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

sneek peek i think these are mine and yours


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Watching this thread!


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome! nice to have somone else gettin a kit built who is local to FFE:thumbup:


----------



## denimboy (Jul 7, 2009)

Is your boost gauge mounted in the light switch hole?


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

denimboy said:


> Is your boost gauge mounted in the light switch hole?


it sure is hah i forget where i got the bezzel, ive been lookin for it cause i was people are askin where its from.


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

im not that local but im a hour away but yea ik i cant wait thosewelds look so good


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

i know, the main reason i went with FFE is because all the parts they supply, are all made in shop and their mani's are deffinetly bulit-proof built! :thumbup:


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

yea ik whne i walked in it wass liek heaven hahah and my froend got his car build there and hes mad close to ed but they were still working at 9 haha but the stuff they do there is crazy im picking up my kit i guess yours is getting shiped


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

iBeast said:


> yea ik whne i walked in it wass liek heaven hahah and my froend got his car build there and hes mad close to ed but they were still working at 9 haha but the stuff they do there is crazy im picking up my kit i guess yours is getting shiped


ya im actually about to call to see when its getting shipped out cause im gettin a little anxious! the cars been sittin for a week waiting to get parts put on! :banghead::facepalm:


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

well heres some good news are manifolds are done but there waiting for the parts to do the rest y did you take apart everything the website said 6 to 8 weeks after ordering youll get your kit


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

I talked to Ed at FFE today and as of now their just waiting for the compressor housing, other than that everything is done. and i took it apart cuzzz i got really bored one day and took my intake mani out to get rid of all the breather and pcv hoses to make room for catch can..and it went from there i just started takin everything out....and ive had the car off the road for so long i just wanted to work on it!


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

so what rods/software/fueling you going with ?


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

ive got the 50trim .63a/r FFE MiniMe Kit, 630cc siemens, UNI630cc BT File, Ecs Stage 2 clutch, eurojet street fmic, AEM TruBoost controller, Forge Recirc dv/bov, Billyboat 3inch TBE.


----------



## blackgolf1990 (Jun 26, 2008)

did you do the connecting rods yourself? did you replace the pistons? I want to do either a BT, Mini-me kit, or Frankinturbo sometime in the next couple of years. Problem is that I have never worked on a car... Sooo im thinking of taking it to the shop after buying all the parts.. buts its really expensive :banghead:


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

hahaha my sneak peak picture made it in here!


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

yes it did haha you cant hide it from us =P


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

hah the pics were much appreciated



blackgolf1990 said:


> did you do the connecting rods yourself? did you replace the pistons? I want to do either a BT, Mini-me kit, or Frankinturbo sometime in the next couple of years. Problem is that I have never worked on a car... Sooo im thinking of taking it to the shop after buying all the parts.. buts its really expensive :banghead:


As far as internals, im not doing rods, bearings, pistons, crank ect... and if you do plan on goin BT i would deff recommend FFE as far as bolt on kits.:thumbup:


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

i hope your not goin to push it then without rods


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

low boost between 10-15lbs depending on what torque it puts out in tht range. Rods, rings, and bearings getting done next winter.


----------



## robLCN (Sep 10, 2010)

haha i need this kit


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

soon enough, we'll do yours next winter/spring :thumbup:


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

So today i got some presents!:laugh: I got the Siemens 630cc injectors and the Forge DV/BOV recirculating valve. Either today or tomorrow im going to be finishing up my polished intake mani that i started a week ago, gotta stay busy becuase im just waiting on the FFE kit to ship, hopefully it might get here by the end of the week and can have the car together this weekend, for the most part.:thumbup:



















Also just because i can i guess, im taking my 16in 5 spoke stock gti wheels and resurface them a little bit and maybe paint them some random color just to have, if you guys have any ideas for colors leme know. Here's a pic of the car with the wheeels on it.
*NOTE:* I no longer have the fogs or grille. its the stock gti grille painted satin black.


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

I called up ForceFed Engineering today:thumbup:. The kit is finished and the last thing left is to weld a bung on to the intake to make a port for my DV/ BOV. He said the kit will ship out monday or tuesday so i should have the kit prolly thursday or friday:thumbup::beer:. SO FINALLY i can start putting everything back together next weekend. 

It shall all be done soon.:what:


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

gt1.8t said:


> I called up ForceFed Engineering today:thumbup:. The kit is finished and the last thing left is to weld a bung on to the intake to make a port for my DV/ BOV. He said the kit will ship out monday or tuesday so i should have the kit prolly thursday or friday:thumbup::beer:. SO FINALLY i can start putting everything back together next weekend.
> 
> It shall all be done soon.:what:


You are going to love your kit! I saw your manifold when I was up there the other day.


----------



## ogkhaze (Feb 8, 2011)

Is this kit more worth it than the others?

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

ogkhaze said:


> Is this kit more worth it than the others?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300


Yes. The ffe kits are top notch and every thing is hand welded in house. Nothing is made in china at all. These kits are the best of the best!!


----------



## ogkhaze (Feb 8, 2011)

Its a damn good price too!

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

Trust me throguh long nights and months of researching and looking for a kit i wanted that would be perfect for my car that had every thing i needed how i wanted it an affordable price. This kit is in lamence terms "THE $HIT".:thumbup:


----------



## ogkhaze (Feb 8, 2011)

gt1.8t said:


> Trust me throguh long nights and months of researching and looking for a kit i wanted that would be perfect for my car that had every thing i needed how i wanted it an affordable price. This kit is in lamence terms "THE $HIT".:thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

Got bored today, finished up the intake mani atleast what i could do. will have it finished off at a michine shop later on:thumbup:. wont have the kit till next week now due to having the kits odd's and end's tweeked. Intercooler will get ordered friday so ill have that the day after if not same day as the intercooler. Here's some pics of the intake mani mocked up on the car:beer:.



















Also to add if anyone had any ideas on colors for those rims, check it out!


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

you should start to delete stuff while you have everything off :thumbup:


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

i was going to do that which is what i thought would keep me busy while i waited for the kit...unfourtunatley that didnt happen becuase since it is staying as my daily driver i have to keep alot of the "emissions" assepects of the car to keep cel and monitor codes out and on.:thumbup:.Dosnt bother me though cuz its not a race car in my eyes, but it is my dub and ill have it and be able to drive it for years to come:thumbup:


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

take the emissions stuff out...

get a tune with the deletes, resistor for fuel adaptation, done.


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

Sry to burst your bubble but you wont pass anyway since your ecu gets rewired it automatically fails thats what ive been told


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

Ya exactly, i want to keep as much factory parts as i can, even though that sounds weird?


----------



## robLCN (Sep 10, 2010)

highlighter blue:thumbup: why not? you will havce my RC's in a few weeks anyway


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

iBeast said:


> Sry to burst your bubble but you wont pass anyway since your ecu gets rewired it automatically fails thats what ive been told


thats a no. I've passed NYS inspection for the last 7 years with no emissions stuff


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

I know ill be putting those BBS's on too! 

And ive been thinking im going to keep the evap hoses for now, unless it gives me problems, ill just delete everything and upgrade the tune.:banghead:


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

i've heard both stories as far as the deletes go. just did the deletes last weekend. we don't have inspections in Oklahoma anymore. watching your build man :beer: we're wanting to BT our GTI some time this year. keep up the great work!


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

schnectady huh? im in latham.. did the whole BT 1.8T 3 years ago haha.. maybe i'll see the car around..


check out shift518.com

its a local car forum!


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

tdipower4me said:


> schnectady huh? im in latham.. did the whole BT 1.8T 3 years ago haha.. maybe i'll see the car around..
> 
> 
> check out shift518.com
> ...


hah ya im a late bloomer :laugh:. What kind of car you have?
ive heard of shift518, i think i know people apart of it, alot of people i went to school with are apart of that.


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

i picked up mt turbo kit today and yours was shipped out yesterday


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

gt1.8t said:


> hah ya im a late bloomer :laugh:. What kind of car you have?
> ive heard of shift518, i think i know people apart of it, alot of people i went to school with are apart of that.


red evo IX.. wingless, probably the only red evo in the area.. and i've got a silver mk4 jetta wagon on BBS RSII's that i drive mostly


----------



## 24Vjrod1.8T (Dec 24, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

tdipower4me said:


> red evo IX.. wingless, probably the only red evo in the area.. and i've got a silver mk4 jetta wagon on BBS RSII's that i drive mostly


i do believe i raced you on route 9 with a couple B6 passats and a black 05 cobra mustang(i believe) i was in the silver mk4 gti? sound familiar?


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

so whens your kit coming in the mail ?


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

gt1.8t said:


> i do believe i raced you on route 9 with a couple B6 passats and a black 05 cobra mustang(i believe) i was in the silver mk4 gti? sound familiar?



HAHAHAHAHA YES!!!! it does!!! i was trying to make my way up to the cobra and you guys were cloggin me up haha!!


all good though, can't wait to run into this thing again someday!


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry guys! Kit came in the mail thursday.:thumbup: Only problem was the catch can was not in the box... along with the oil feed line -an fitting for the oil cooler housing was also not in the kit. but all aside they will be here soon! I installed the kit on saturday with the slightest of ease:beer:. I knew it was a good kit, i got everything dialed in and fitted perfectly. Unfourtunatley when i went to instal the oil lines i forgot to clock the center of the turbo so that each fitting was pointing either up or down depending wether it was fed or return oil. So on my lunch today i was able to drop the turbo down off the mani from underneath the car and re clock the turbo and got the lines properly fitted.:thumbup:. Today i ordered the Eurojet Street F.M.I.C. and will hopefully be here this week along with the catch can and fiiting. WHICH alowing me to put everything together but the mani and injectors because i have yet to buy the intake gasket. 

























Heres where i mean about the intake hitting the combi valve. im going to bring it to my local speed shop (Inline Performance) and have them lenghthin the intake and have custom IC piping made to fit flush with the mini kit and intake.:thumbup:


















*I will post more pictures tomorrow when i get time after work of the actual turbo installed and all the tools i used since im kind of steering away from a DIY to a build thread*:beer:


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

tdipower4me said:


> HAHAHAHAHA YES!!!! it does!!! i was trying to make my way up to the cobra and you guys were cloggin me up haha!!
> 
> 
> all good though, can't wait to run into this thing again someday!


HAH ya my bad car only had an exhaust then and intake, lol wasnt gona be winnin much just tryed keeping up! ill be cruising around that area and ill be at " the lot ".


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

so anything new updates ?


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

Ive mainly just beeb buttoning up a few things such as suspension, brakes, wheels. this will all be updated later on once i get the time to get the pics on the computer and do it all. I've also been waiting on my catch can, -an fitting for the oil cooler housing. and am waiting for those so i can put my intake mani on and injectors, DV, FMIC and my catch can. i also need to buy my EBC and the UNI 630cc file. still a few things, if all goes well i would like it to be finished b end of may and on the road by june.
I will try my hardest to get pics of the turbo in the car with everything like i promised, sorry its been taking so long.
:beer:


----------



## gt1.8t (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh and by the way *tdipower4me*, i think you know my neighbor nick, with the mkIV jetta and 200.


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

any updates ?


----------

